# UFC's Top 200 Fighters of All-Time



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

200 - Tank Abbott
199 - Leonard Garcia
198 - Liz Carmouche
197 - Marcus Davis
196 - Dennis Siver
195 - Sam Stout
194 - Renzo Gracie
193 - Ryo Chonan
192 - Tecia Torres
191 - Mac Danzig
190 - Robert Whitaker
189 - Brandon Vera
188 - Stefan Struve
187 - Heath Herring
186 - Eddie Wineland
185 - Ian McCall
184 - Charles Oliveira 
183 - Roger Huerta
182 - Ovince St. Preux 
181 - Kyoji Horighuchi 
180 - Ricardo Lamas
179 - Mark Munoz
178 - Shayna Bazsler
177 - Thomas Almeida
176 - Patrick Cote
175 - Phil Davis
174 - Jake Ellenberger
173 - Cheick Kongo
172 - Dustin Poirer 
171 - Julianna Pena
170 - Tyron Woodley
169 - Michael Chiesa
168 - Travis Browne
167 - Cat Zingano
166 - Jorge Rivera
165 - Mike Swick
164 - Mark Hominick 
163 - Jerry Bohlander
162 - Jeremy Stephens 
161 - Frank Trigg
160 - Gleison Tibau 
159 - David Loiseau

DVR cut out so I missed the last 8 guys but it's an interesting list to say the least.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Correction...THIS Shayna example is the most anyone's ever overrated someone :laugh:

Weird list. Hard to pick though at the same time. I'd put Tank way higher. His record was 8-7 before his comeback, of course it wasn't great. But his losses were to Oleg Taktarov, Dan Severn, Don Frye, Vitor Belfort, Pedro Rizzo, Scott Ferrozzo and Maurice Smith. I'm not really counting his comeback cause he clearly should never have returned. And on top of that, he was pretty huge for the company. He was an early character, commentated on some of their stuff and added some entertainment value and I'm sure the friends cameo didn't do them any harm.

I suppose it depends on the criteria. If it's skill, of course Sam Stout is ahead of Tank Abbott. But if impact is relevant, I reckon Tank has to be up a lot higher. Royce Gracie will be like top 20 and the guy never learned how to throw a punch.


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

Even though he's number 200, don't know Tank Abbot belongs on that list...never saw the guy as a fighter, just a brawler that got lucky.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

mcbryde mats said:


> Even though he's number 200, don't know Tank Abbot belongs on that list...never saw the guy as a fighter, just a brawler that got lucky.


Tank had striking and grappling at a time when people had one or the other. I reckon Tank absolutely would have beat Royce had the times synched up.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't you mean weird useless list of UFC's worst 42 fighters of the top 200 of all time?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

mcbryde mats said:


> Even though he's number 200, don't know Tank Abbot belongs on that list...never saw the guy as a fighter, just a brawler that got lucky.


But Leonard Garcia belongs? Lol....

Shayna Bazsler? Lol.....She is 0-2 in the UFC with both losses by finish....She may be the worst fighter in recent time....

What point is a list with these fighters on it?


----------



## goomba (Jun 13, 2016)

tank abbot was low on the list, considering he had no martial arts training, and everybody knows his name


----------



## Alicia131995 (Jul 4, 2016)

Top 200
200 Tank Abbott
199 Leonard Garcia
198 Liz Carmouche 
197 Marcus Davis 
196 Dennis Siver
195 Sam Stout
194 Renzo Gracie
193 Ryo Chonan
192 Tecia Torres
191 Mac Danzic
190 Robert Whittaker
189 Brandon Vera
188 Stefan Struve
187 Heath Herring
186 Eddie Wineland
185 Ian McCall 
184 Charles Olivera
183 Roger Huerta 
182 OSP
181 Kyoji Horiguchi
180 Ricardo Lamas
179 Mark Munoz
178 Shayna Baszler
177 Thomas Almeida
176 Patrick Côte 
175 Phil Davis
174 Jake Ellenberger
173 Cheick Kongo
172 Dustin Poirier
171 Julianna Pena
170 Tyron Woodley
169 Michael Chiesa
168 Travis Browne
167 Cat Zingano
166 Jorge Rivera
165 Mike Swick 
164 Mark Hominick
163 Jerry Bohlander
162 Jeremy Stephens
161 Frank Trigg
160 Gleison Tibau
159 David Loiseau
158 Ross Pearson
157 Josh Thomson
156 Tatsuya Kawajiri
155 Tarec Saffiedine
154 Tony Ferguson 
153 Jim Miller 
152 Cub Swanson 
151 Claudia Gadelha
150 Dan Hardy
149 Genki Sudo
148 Mike Pyle
147 Yoshihiro Akiyama
146 Ricardo Almeida
145 Spencer Fisher
144 Carla Esparza
143 Max Holloway 
142 Dong Hyun Kim
141 John Dodson
140 Sarah Kaufman
139 Tsuyoshi Kohsaka
138 Dennis Hallman
137 Martin Kampmann
136 Karo Parisyan
135 Wes Edwards
134 Renato Sobral
133 Brian Stann
132 Stephen Thompson
131 Vladimir Matyushenko
130 Chan Sung Juno
129 Stephan Bonnar 
128 Ryan Bader
127 Hayato Sakurai 
126 Chris Lyttle 
125 Jon Fitch 
124 Guy Mezger
123 Clay Guida
122 Matt Brown
121 Joe Stevenson
120 Dave Menne
119 Cung Le
118 Yoel Romero
117 Jamie Varner
116 Caol Uno
115 Oleg Taktarov
114 Keith Jardine 
113 Hector Lombard
112 Yushin Okami
111 Chris Leben 
110 Carlos Newton 
109 Mike Brown
108 Gegard Mousasi
107 Ben Rothwell 
106 Joe Lauzon
105 Gray Maynard
104 Chael Sonnen 
103 Jeremy Horn
102 Chad Mendes
101 Mark Hunt 
100 Gabriel Gonzaga
99 Matt Lindland
98 Edson Barboza
97 Miguel Torres
96 Roy Nelson
95 Demian Maia
94 Josh Koscheck 
93 Bigfoot Silva
92 Khabib Nurmagomedov 
91 Glover Teixeira
90 Jacare Souza
89 Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
88 Mark Kerr
87 Diego Sanchez
86 Alexander Gustafson 
85 Pedro Rizzo 
84 Nate Marquardt
83 Thiago Alves
82 Shane Carwin
81 Jake Shields
80 Murilo Bustamante
79 Evan Tanner
78 Kenny Florian
77 Marco Ruas
76 Anthony Johnson 
75 Ricco Rodriguez 
74 Holly Holm 
73 Eddie Alvarez 
72 Donald Cerrone
71 Maurice Smith
70 Sean Sherk
69 Matt Serra 
68 Joseph Benavidez
67 Tim Sylvia
66 TJ Dillashaw 
65 Stipe Miocic
64 Miesha Tate
63 Gilbert Melendez
62 Johny Hendricks
61 Joanna Jedrzejczyk
60 Kevin Randleman 
59 Cris Cyborg
58 Takanori Gomi
57 Alistair Overeem 
56 Nate Diaz 
55 Rory MacDonald 
54 Don Frye
53 Anthony Pettis
52 Jens Pulver
51 Carlos Condit 
50 Renan Barao
49 Josh Barnett 
48 Rafael Dos Anjos
47 Luke Rockhold
46 Mirko Cro Cop 
45 Nick Diaz 
44 Andrei Arlovski 
43 Benson Henderson 
42 Michael Bisping 
41 Ken Shamrock 
40 Daniel Cormier 
39 Kazushi Sakuraba
38 Conor McGregor
37 Dan Severn 
36 Chris Weidman 
35 Brock Lesnar 
34 Junior Dos Santos
33 Forrest Griffen
32 Rashad Evans 
31 Pat Miletich 
30 Fabricio Werdum
29 Urijah Faber
28 Mark Coleman
27 Robbie Lawler
26 Frank Mir
25 Bas Rutten
24 Lyoto Machida 
23 Rampage Jackson
22 Tito Ortiz
21 Shogun Rua 
20 Cain Velasquez 
19 Wanderlei Silva
18 Rich Franklin 
17 Ronda Rousey
16 Frankie Edgar 
15 Minotauro Nogueira 
14 Dominick Cruz 
13 Frank Shamrock
12 Dan Henderson 
11 Vitor Belfort 
10 Royce Gracie
9 Demetrius Johnson 
8 Jose Aldo
7 BJ Penn
6 Randy Couture
5 Chuck Liddell 
4 Matt Hughes 
3 George St. Pierre
2 Anderson Silva 
1 Jon Jones


----------

